# Best HDD test utility



## jgunning (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am currently using a utility to test hdd's called DFT (Drive fitness test) I have created a bootable usb and I just run that and all is well. HOWEVER it only detects drives that are in IDE mode not AHCI, so everytime I want to scan a drive I have to go into bios and change the mode to IDE then back again when I want to boot the machine.

Is there a better util out there that checks any drive (WD, Seagate, Toshiba etc) but also supports AHCI as well..?

Cheers!!

JG


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Seagate SeaTools, it is built into Hiren's BootCD.

Or HDTune if you want to test inside of Windows(or the Mini Windows that is included in Hiren's BootCD).


----------



## jgunning (Oct 31, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Seagate SeaTools, it is built into Hiren's BootCD.
> 
> Or HDTune if you want to test inside of Windows(or the Mini Windows that is included in Hiren's BootCD).



so Seagate seatools tests all kinds of hard drives not just Seagate ones? and it has AHCI support???!!




Thanks man!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2013)

Use the tool the manufacturer recommends.  They often require it if you are thinking about a return.

SeaTools won't work on RAID'd drives.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2013)

I use gsmart its easy and can test I prefer crystal disk info to see whats happening but I use gsmart on the shop PCs because of the detectability the fact that its free and its nver steered me wrong. 


http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/Home


----------



## jgunning (Oct 31, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Use the tool the manufacturer recommends.  They often require it if you are thinking about a return.
> 
> SeaTools won't work on RAID'd drives.



I have a bootable usb with grub4dos with dft (hitachi's diagnostic) and that works with all different types of drives (Seagate, wd etc) but I have decided to source each manufacturers diagnostic utils..I was just hoping there would be one good one that tested all of them rather than swapping between them for the brand of the drive. 

But good to know fordgt90Concept! They aren't raid'd so all good 


JG


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Seatools will test all brands of drives.

There isn't a lot of utilities that will test RAID'd drives, actually I don't know of any.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 31, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Seatools will test all brands of drives.
> 
> There isn't a lot of utilities that will test RAID'd drives, actually I don't know of any.



I was sure i was able to test raided drives with HDTune.


----------



## jgunning (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Guys. Very helpful as always 

JG


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I was sure i was able to test raided drives with HDTune.



I've never been able to, only test the RAID array itself.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 31, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I've never been able to, only test the RAID array itself.



Umm might have a dig around tomorrow for some sata cables , and for testing a array it self if using a intel chipset you just use intel rst.


----------



## HTC (Oct 31, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Seatools will test all brands of drives.
> 
> *There isn't a lot of utilities that will test RAID'd drives*, actually I don't know of any.



HDD Sentinel does but not all RAID'd drives: depends on whether or not the RAID card is supported.

It didn't support my RAID card @ first but it does now (see attach: look @ 1st 3 drives).

There is a tool that does this but it's a linux tool. The name of it, however, escapes me @ the moment


----------

